# Giant Warranty is Top Notch



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

2017 TCR Advanced Pro Frameset. Warranty replacement for a 2015 TCR Advanced Pro 1. Rolling on a new set of Rol Race SL wheels


----------

